# New tug review section



## Dottie (Jan 31, 2006)

I don't know if this is the right forum, but wanted to know if I am missing something.  In general, the new review section is great and I appreciate the time that has gone into creating into it.  Thanks to all involved.  The problem is that once I get to the state in which I am looking, I really miss having the resorts listed alphabetically.  Seeing a recent review does not help me if I have no interest in going to that area or resort.  Is there a button for putting them in alphabetical order that I have not found?  Thanks for help.

Dottie


----------



## Dave M (Jan 31, 2006)

Click on the title at the top of any column to sort the resorts based on the info in that column. Thus, clicking on "Resort Name and Review Link" will sort the resorts alphabetically.


----------



## Keitht (Jan 31, 2006)

Note that currently you can sort in Resort Reviews but not in Resort Ratings.  Work is currently going on to enable some sorting in the Ratings.


----------



## Dottie (Feb 1, 2006)

Thanks for the help.  Now I really like the reviews.

Dottie


----------

